# Is it unhygienic to use someone else's earbud headphones?



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

I recently bought a pair of earbud headphones from a certain mac store at Bathurst and Dupont, and they won't let me return them for refund OR exchange because it "wouldn't be hygienic". I couldn't try them before i bought them (the salesman told me that Beyerdynamic was a "good" company). I have been able to try earbud headphones in stores before...so why is it an unhygienic practice now? Are there any new diseases that we should be aware of; maybe tell apple they shouldn't have any on display in their stores? I still have the receipt and the packaging is still intact; do i have a right to gripe?
Thoughts?


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Unhygienic? I certainly wouldn't want someone else's earwax in my ear. Health hazard? Perhaps...swimmer's ear is a fungal infection, but I am unsure if it could be passed from the ear canal (is it behind the waterproof eardrum...can't remember) to the earbuds and then into another person's ear and proceed to cause infection. In any case, I would not want to buy second hand ear buds...yuck. From the store's perspective, I wouldn't want to take them back either. If there's a possibility of spreading an illness (and if their return policy precludes all of this by stating you can't return them) they certainly will not want to take them back (spreading an illness through your products is never a good thing). Sure, listening to earbuds first hand is the best way to know what they're like, but I would rather read reviews online than put the communal bud in my ear.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Yeah, I bought underwear last month, didn't like it a tried to return it. They wouldn't take them back! Can you believe that?!?!   

Would YOU buy used earbuds?


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Eww - no thanks. I even clean my own every so often with alcohol.



(talking about earphones - not underwear.  )


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Howard2k said:


> Eww - no thanks. I even clean my own every so often with alcohol.
> (talking about earphones - not underwear.  )


Phew... I thought I was the only one! (Again, earbuds)


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Same policy at the Sony store here in town.. picked up a pair of new in-ear headphones and the salesman mentioned I could not return them if I did not like them since it would not be hygenic.

I guess it is understandable..

RtC

P.S. They are not the best headphones I've heard in the world, but they will be sufficient for now


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I would check to see if they had their store policy in writing somewhere, if they don't specify that they do not take returns on ear buds anywhere, I would raise a fuss. 

How is this any different than any other item that you can take back? Any other store would re-sell it as an open box item -10% and call it a day. 

What else are they going to not take back? Who knows what people touch, would they not take back mice, or keyboards? How about cell phones or telephones? They are just as close to your ear. Believe it or not, all bodily fluids are sterile, the worst thing someone else would get (their own fault for not cleaning used ear buds) would be an ear infection. People need to stop being such germophobs, or we are all going to start dieing from the common cold.

And yes, I buy open box items all the time, as long as they have the same warrenty.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> How is this any different than any other item that you can take back?


Because most other things aren't stuck half-way into the side of your head.  Seems like a fairly obvious difference to me.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

JumboJones said:


> Believe it or not, all bodily fluids are sterile, the worst thing someone else would get (their own fault for not cleaning used ear buds) would be an ear infection. People need to stop being such germophobs, or we are all going to start dieing from the common cold.


Umm.. sure.. I guess you don't work in a microbiology lab? I work in a clinical setting and I am sorry, but some people are disgusting! Not all bodily fluids are sterile. Ear wax is a good example, there are tons of bugs that are normal flora in the ear canal that are embedded in the ear wax. But you also have to remember, ear wax is there to protect your ear in a sense from getting an infection; therefore it keeps a lot of "bugs" out of there...

The big problem, you can clean the surface of a keyboard, mouse, hard drive, computer, but it is next to impossible to clean an earbud!

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

I'd like to add.. if the guy/gal wasn't told the return policy.. I think the merchant should accept the return since the customer was not informed of this fact... I was told in my case, and I accepted that fact when I purhcased mine....

RtC


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Lars said:


> Because most other things aren't stuck half-way into the side of your head.  Seems like a fairly obvious difference to me.


Well I hope you don't use public telephones, or headphones at listening booths. How many times have you used someone elses headphones without even thinking twice?

Find me a case where someones ear fell off from using ear buds that had other peoples ear wax on them then I'll start to worry. Otherwise, it is just an overblown excuse to keep your money and not lose a sale.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Rarely use public telephones that is what cellphones are for  I've never used headphones in HMV or something like that, ever hear of head lice? EWWW.... I tend to just listen to samples on the iTunes Music Store.. am I am Apple geek or what?

Jumbo.. I agree with you.. just pointing out the opposite side of things.. I think they should take the return.. but we don't know the whole story!

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

I bought some in-ear phones that were so uncomfortable, and they had a 'satisfaction' guarantee, so I brought them back.....but I'd never buy open-box. Yuk!! I couldn't get out of public bathrooms if it weren't for fancy footwork. 

Knobs only as clean as they last guys hands, is what I always say, but I'm fast on the road to being a germaphobe.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

If this is the dupont store you are talking about:



> Once opened, In-ear earphones are not returnable under any circumstances.


Although, I simply can't imagine why this would have to be spelled out. Seems like the most obvious thing in the world to me. These are put *INSIDE* your ear, not put up to your ear like a phone. How would be any different than a product that is put up your nose, or in your mouth or around your crouch? Your ear canal is not a healthy spot. 



> Consider this; most hearing aids and all earmolds are worn inside a body cavity, that is, an opening within the body. The ear canal is a warm, moist, dark place where germs love to grow, and they do - even in healthy ears! The ear has quite a sophisticated system for keeping itself clean when it is healthy, but the devices you insert into your ear (hearing aids, earmolds, noise plugs, etc. ) can interfere with the ear's ability to keep itself clean.
> 
> You must clean the devices inserted into the ear, or you risk introducing dangerous germs into your ear.
> 
> Microorganisms from the ear canal quickly settle on devices placed in the ear. These organisms can grow out of control very quickly on the device, and they are reintroduced to the ear every time the device is reinserted! This may lead to an itchy ear, an odorous (smelly) ear or worse -- an infected ear requiring medical treatment. That's why it is so important to clean and disinfect hearing aids, earmolds and other devices placed in the ear.


Really. Please. 

I'm sure there is a hockey forum somewhere in the world where someone is complaining that a hockey shop wouldn't take a return on their used jock.


----------



## _tone (Apr 6, 2005)

i'm surprised that no one has mentioned the most serious problem of all, which would be contracting "hearing aids".


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I checked with my wife (the resident science geek). She says that there is a risk of getting an ear infection from using somebody elses earbuds, but there's a risk in everythign that we do so you shouldn't lose any sleep over it. Also, she mentions that wiping them with alcohol kills MOST BUT NOT ALL germs found in the human ear as there are some viruses and bacteria that are resitant to simple alcohol. If you want to get rid of a higher percentage of nasties, you have to use some sort of anti-bacterial agent (Purel for example).


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

I bought some contraceptives the other day from Shoppers Drug Mart.. I've since figured out that I don't like the fit.. but these darned gals at Shoppers won't take my stuff back.

What's up with that?! This world is gettin' crazy!


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I read a news item where someone had there cel phone stolen, and the thief stuffed the phone up their ass.
The police sprayed it with disinfectant, but I still wouldnt want it back, the thief owes me a new phone.
Earbuds arent quite as bad, but I still wouldnt want em used.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Interesting experience at my local Sony Store several months back. I was aware of this no-return policy for in-ear buds as a general rule. I went into the Sony Store and asked about the EXR-71 buds. I "naively" asked if i could try a pair. the guy said "Sure!" Surprised, I maintained my composure, plugged them into my ipod... and really liked them! i have since switched to the Etymotic ER6i buds, but I liked these better than the ipod stock buds and was TIRED of those iPod buds always falling out of my ears. So, I chose to buy them. Once I paid, I then told him that i thought that one couldn't sample in-ear buds due to hygienic reasons. he replied that he was so confident I'd like them that it was worth a shot. He was right!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> Well I hope you don't use public telephones, or headphones at listening booths.


That's an invalid argument at best, because telephones and over-the-head headphones touch the _outside_ of your ear, whereas _ear-buds_ go _straight in_. Once again, a difference.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> Same policy at the Sony store here in town..


I'm surprised. Sony will take back buds - and will more than likely throw them out.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I bought the apple in-ear phones from CompuSmart on Yonge St.
I used them for a few days but they wouldn't stay in my ears.
I brought them back to see if a return was possible.
We went through a series of winking and nudging - which resulted in "These are defective, yes? Ok we'll take them back."

No problems. That said - I would never buy an open box item of any kind -- especially headphones. Ewwww!





minnes said:


> I read a news item where someone had there cel phone stolen, and the thief stuffed the phone up their ass.
> The police sprayed it with disinfectant, but I still wouldnt want it back, the thief owes me a new phone.


Soo... how did they find the phone?
I hope this didn't happen in the 80s when cellphones were the size of a brick!


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

minnes said:


> I read a news item where someone had there cel phone stolen, and the thief stuffed the phone up their ass.
> The police sprayed it with disinfectant, but I still wouldnt want it back, the thief owes me a new phone.


That's a ****ty deal.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

minnes said:


> I read a news item where someone had there cel phone stolen, and the thief stuffed the phone up their ass.
> The police sprayed it with disinfectant, but I still wouldnt want it back, the thief owes me a new phone.


I've heard of people talking out of their ass, but this is just too much.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

minnes said:


> I read a news item where someone had there cel phone stolen, and the thief stuffed the phone up their ass.
> The police sprayed it with disinfectant, but I still wouldnt want it back, the thief owes me a new phone.


"Listen - if I wanted to talk to an asshole..."


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

minnes said:


> I read a news item where someone had there cel phone stolen, and the thief stuffed the phone up their ass.
> The police sprayed it with disinfectant, but I still wouldnt want it back, the thief owes me a new phone.


"Ok, great -- you found my phone. Did you figure out where he hid my laptop?"


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

ice_hackey said:


> Soo... how did they find the phone?


They put some potential thieves in a police line.
They dialed the number to see who starts dancing.

"It's a good thing I left it on vibrate."


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

What would the thief have to tell his friends?

"I can't go out for about 40 minutes -- I'm recharging my phone."


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I hope it wasn't one of those fancy new 3G phones that have live video feed.
Could you imagine calling that number by accident?

*RING*

*RING*

*RING*

"Oh hel--- AHHHHHH WHAT THE HELL IS THAT??!??!??!!!!"


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

If I get another telemarketing call -- I will forward them to this number.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

back on the sauce again, eh?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Lars said:


> That's an invalid argument at best, because telephones and over-the-head headphones touch the _outside_ of your ear, whereas _ear-buds_ go _straight in_. Once again, a difference.


Have you ever looked at the ear piece of a public phone? I used to be a telemarketer and those things would get gunked up all the time with wax. 

And I'm not sure what kind of ear buds everyone else are using but mine don't go as far as a hearing aid goes.

If everyone wants to worry about a place on your body that is dirty, worry about other peoples mouths, it's the dirtiest part of your whole body, so why wouldn't they have a problem taking back a phone? Even your urine is cleaner than your own saliva. I guess that is why people cover their mouths when they cough and not their ears.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> I used to be a telemarketer


Ewww... now that's gross!!!!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> I would check to see if they had their store policy in writing somewhere, if they don't specify that they do not take returns on ear buds anywhere, I would raise a fuss.





RicktheChemist said:


> if the guy/gal wasn't told the return policy.. I think the merchant should accept the return since the customer was not informed of this fact...


It is NEVER the retailers responsibility to inform the customer of the return policy. Even if every other purchase in the store is 100%, money-back gaurantee forever, if you (the customer) do not get IN WRITING the specifics of the item you are buying, you are at the mercy of the retailer.

Typically, retailers will either post, or tell you (if you ask) what the return policy is. There is no law that protects consumers regarding this. There is no law that says that retailers must inform customers of a return policy. The only law is that retailers must honor whatever agreement they have with the customer. If you (the customer) do not ask for the details of the agreement (the store return policy), you are adhereing to whatever policy they have in place.

And just to add icing to the cake, retailers don't even have to offer refunds or returns. You know those "All Sales Final" deals? Completely legal in a retail environment. With any product that is subject to "hygenic mischief?", you will find most retailers consider it a "Final Sale" product.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

lick your finger, stick it in your ear, and give yourself a wet willy … and everything will be A-OKAY!


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

Me again

If sharing earbud headphones is so dangerous then why, for instance, does the apple store at yorkdale keep so many earbuds on display for (potential) customer use? Why do so many stores let their customers sample earbuds (like the sony store)? This practice would lead one to believe that the likelyhood of someone contracting Hearing AIDS or some other form of earborne infection is something close to nil. I wore them ONCE (argh), and i only had them for a couple of days. Besides, i keep my ears nice and clean at all times!
Is this a public health hazard? Should Health Canada be involved ("When you share your earbuds with someone, you're sharing them with everyone that has ever shared earbuds with that person..."). Is someone with "virgin ears" wise to this? Are those little foamies that earbuds sometimes come with, something akin to earbud condoms?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

We're not talking about typical earbuds that sit in the well of your ear:










Or talking about headphones:










We're talking about _in-ear_ earbuds. These things are meant to be inserted DEEP within your ear canal, creating a seal. The result is better isolated sound (less outside noise), played at lower volume levels. PLUS, depending on the shape of your ears the typical earbuds don't remain seating in a sonically optimal position. This drives me CRAZY with the iPod buds! I set them, and they fall away -- or even FALL OUT! ARGH!! SO, I have a pair of Etymotic in-ear buds (Etymotic's longtime specialty has been hearing aids) that I bought off of eBay (new -- no pre-installed ear goop!) for CAN$120.00 (incl. shipping etc.). These buds -- the Etymotic ER6i earbuds -- were _on sale_ at Carbon for $199.00 (+ taxes). After reading SCADS of reviews, these buds as well as earbuds made by Shure (they make microphones) received the best reviews. And they DO sound awesome! But check out what they look like:










Here are the Etymotics with their optional foam buds. They look like noise-reducing earplugs, and they too go in just as deep:










Here are the Shures:










The following ones don't go as deep as the Shure and Etymotics:

Sony make ones that are decent. They're cheaper, quite bass-heavy, but VERY comfortable. These were my first upgraded buds, but I prefer the Etymotics:










These Opus ones are VERY cheap and got surprisingly good reviews at ilounge.com (they still prefer the more expensive ones, however). Like Apple's and Sony's, these don't go AS DEEP as the Shures and Etymotics:










Even Apple makes (quasi) in-ear buds:










You can get the drift of how the Etymotics and Shures are _inserted_:



















They are not as comfortable as the Sonys, but their sound quality is worth it, IMHO. Here is a review of the Etymotics. You will read about other earbuds costing *US$900.00!!*, as well as pother Etymotics and Shures costing about US$400.00 or so.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm talking about earbuds that sit in the well of your ear; not the ones that penetrate into the canal. I can understand the rationale behind not taking THOSE back (ick), but not the sit in the well of the ear ones. I just wanted to exchange them for an upgrade to a more expensive kind (there weren't any reviews available for Beyerdynamic dx10's, and they didn't have any sennheiser 550's in stock - although they have EVERY other pair in stock). They would have had more of my money (i was prepared to buy the etymotics because of the reviews), and i would have kept quiet. Now i am stuck with these earduds!


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

By the way...i emailed the store owner a week ago with my concerns and he hasn't gotten back to me. I was very polite, too.
Things that make you go hmmmm...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

mrcircle said:


> I'm talking about earbuds that sit in the well of your ear; not the ones that penetrate into the canal. I can understand the rationale behind not taking THOSE back (ick), but not the sit in the well of the ear ones. I just wanted to exchange them for an upgrade to a more expensive kind (there weren't any reviews available for Beyerdynamic dx10's, and they didn't have any sennheiser 550's in stock - although they have EVERY other pair in stock). They would have had more of my money (i was prepared to buy the etymotics because of the reviews), and i would have kept quiet. Now i am stuck with these earduds!


BUMMER!

I can't see there being a problem with such "typically designed" earbuds.

I used to use Beryerdynamics for work (over-the-ear type of cans). I loved them!! they died, and I use Grado Labs cans now. I love them, too!

If you want reviews, check out the online store here:
http://www.headphone.com/guide/by-manufacturer
Even though they sell things, their reviews are brutally honest. One review (can;t recall which one) said something like, "Although we don't like these headphones, we stock them because people want to buy them".

Also, check out ilounge.com's many reviews.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

if the owner had at least RESPONDED to my concerns, that would be one thing...but he didn't. What good is a promise of service if they don't even take the time to respond? Is customer service limited only to the service of taking the money out of your wallet? Buyer beware!!! If they are this contemptuous about such a small matter as this, then image what they would do if you REALLY needed them to go to bat for you (like over a valid warranty dispute with apple over xserves for instance). 
Things that make you go hmmm...


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

mrcircle - 

Do you want to buy my used q-tips? No, and nobody wants your used earbuds either.
Give. It. Up.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

See if another place sells the ear buds you bought and try to take them back there. I know places like Wal Mart and Zellers their employees don't get paid enough to care, you may only get a store credit though.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

EWWWW COOTIES

I dunno my friends and I share earbuds all the time it's no big deal.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

if sharing earbud (sit in earwell) headphones is just like sharing qtips, then why is it that places like the apple store let many, many, many people sample their ipod earbuds in their stores? the [dupont and bathurst] store simply just wanted to keep my money, but they're just not honest enough to say it! HA! Stick THAT in your ear [store at dupont and bathurst]!!! With 6 (dedicated) apple resellers in the downtown area alone, you'd think that a small store like cpused would do a better job of keeping their customers! 
Honesty is the best policy...the "hygiene" argument just doesn't hold water (or earwax for that matter)!


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

ice_hackey said:


> mrcircle -
> 
> Do you want to buy my used q-tips? No, and nobody wants your used earbuds either.
> Give. It. Up.


thou dos protest too much i think [different]?
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

JumboJones said:


> See if another place sells the ear buds you bought and try to take them back there. I know places like Wal Mart and Zellers their employees don't get paid enough to care, you may only get a store credit though.


Uh... that would be fraud.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

In my opinion...don't go to jail for me guys, and don't shop for mac stuff at dupont and bathurst (carbon usually has better prices anyhow)! Hmmm: i wonder if they'd take my used qtips?; but only if they're Mac compa-tip-ble!  
Sorry, i couldn't resist! 

By the way, i'm still waiting for the owner to respond to my emai!


----------



## theanticrust (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's my in-ears after a year of use in comparison to a new replacement rubber seal. Now I know why the rubber seal on the Apple In-Ears are gray.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ya like those ER4 buds? Are they _everything_ the reviews say they are??


----------



## Ronin2046 (Sep 4, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> It is NEVER the retailers responsibility to inform the customer of the return policy. Even if every other purchase in the store is 100%, money-back gaurantee forever, if you (the customer) do not get IN WRITING the specifics of the item you are buying, you are at the mercy of the retailer.
> 
> Typically, retailers will either post, or tell you (if you ask) what the return policy is. There is no law that protects consumers regarding this. There is no law that says that retailers must inform customers of a return policy. The only law is that retailers must honor whatever agreement they have with the customer. If you (the customer) do not ask for the details of the agreement (the store return policy), you are adhereing to whatever policy they have in place.
> 
> And just to add icing to the cake, retailers don't even have to offer refunds or returns. You know those "All Sales Final" deals? Completely legal in a retail environment. With any product that is subject to "hygenic mischief?", you will find most retailers consider it a "Final Sale" product.


Enough said. End of discussion.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

Find a nice ledge and jump.



mrcircle said:


> thou dos protest too much i think [different]?
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

ice_hackey said:


> Find a nice ledge and jump.


whatsamadder? why not engage me in points of my argument instead of telling me to keep quiet? If you can't handle discussion, i suggest that you tantrum somewhere else...like the daycare from which you came (or the store at dupont and bathurst for instance)


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

Ronin2046 said:


> Enough said. End of discussion.


there is, in fact, NEVER enough said. that is what this discussion forum is all about. If you don't like my opinion, you can tag along with ice hackey to the daycare. So, retailers are their own little fifedoms with no obligations to their customers. If i wanted autocracy, i'd move to cuba. we here in canada, have (along with healthy debate that addresses points in an argument WITHOUT firing squad) the Ministry for consumer and business affairs; a governmental agency to govern the conduct of retailers and prevent them from cheating their customers.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  
Maybe in your world you would have all those "difficult" customers shipped off to guantonamo bay, but this is Canada. We only have Thunder Bay.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

mrcircle said:


> there is, in fact, NEVER enough said. that is what this discussion forum is all about. If you don't like my opinion, you can tag along with ice hackey to the daycare.


I agree with you.. this is a discussion board.

Given that your chosen discussion is regarding earbuds (and not Macs or iPods,) maybe you can go find an audiophile discussion board, or better yet, a portable audio discussion board to blow everyone's time on this topic.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

mac_geek said:


> I agree with you.. this is a discussion board.
> 
> Given that your chosen discussion is regarding earbuds (and not Macs or iPods,) maybe you can go find an audiophile discussion board, or better yet, a portable audio discussion board to blow everyone's time on this topic.


if you don't want to waste your time on this topic...then don't look; don't respond; don't read! Maybe you too can join the league of leaky eyes at dupont and bathurst if you're afraid of open expression of opinion.
Qtip, anyone?


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations.. you're the first person to make my "ignore" list, and I can no longer view your posts. Thank you for reminding me of this feature.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

mrcircle said:


> if you don't want to waste your time on this topic...then don't look; don't respond; don't read! Maybe you too can join the league of leaky eyes at dupont and bathurst if you're afraid of open expression of opinion.
> Qtip, anyone?


enough said


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

How does "ignore" work? How do I put this fool on ignore?



mac_geek said:


> Congratulations.. you're the first person to make my "ignore" list, and I can no longer view your posts. Thank you for reminding me of this feature.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

ice_hackey said:


> How does "ignore" work? How do I put this fool on ignore?


You don't know - and you call ME a fool?
HA!
 
Either change the setting in your Profile, or don't read the posts!
DOUGH!  
Qtip, anyone?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Uh... that would be fraud.


And WalMarts hands are about as clean as mrmiricles ear buds. Come on they make a living ripping people off, what they did in Quebec is just one example.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

What else could you possible call someone who buys things that go DEEP into your ear -- and doesn't understand why the store won't take them back??

You are a simpleton.



mrcircle said:


> You don't know - and you call ME a fool?


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

JumboJones said:


> And WalMarts hands are about as clean as mrmiricles ear buds. Come on they make a living ripping people off, what they did in Quebec is just one example.


my ears are VERY clean! I cleaned them right after exams in april (i save my wax for good luck for the same reason that baseball players save stinky socks)! The end result: a Qtip that looks like a PoGo stick (one of those batter-coated hotdogs on a stick). As my German exchange student friend would say..."Icklish" (gross).
Maybe that's why [bathurst and dupont] wouldn't take back the (sit in the ear canal) earbuds (the same kind that - through sharing - are responsible for the recent outbreak of earborne dysentry that has affected so many of the people on this post who respond with insults and intimidation when someone expresses an opinion that they disagree with)!
HA
P.S. Have you turned on the "ignore" feature yet?


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

p.p.s. They were earwell earbud headphones! Not "deep in the ear canal headphones" you silly person! I stated that fact o-so-many-posts ago, on more than one occaision!
they were the beyerdynamic dx10's. I couldn't find any reviews, and so, bought them unawares of their performance. I trusted the salesperson. On that point I was wrong.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

if bathurst and dupont had treated me fairly, they would have ended up with $100 more of my money because i just wanted to exchange them for a pair of shure e2's (which ARE deep-in-the ear earbuds)!
Instead, they have left me feeling blue and MAD as heck!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

ice_hackey said:


> How does "ignore" work? How do I put this fool on ignore?


You mean... I haven't made your ignore list yet??

I feel a tad envious  

mrcircle, I hate to break it to ya but you've driven this thread into the ground, beyond running its course. No one is interested in discussing this thread any longer. CPUsed is obviously NOT going to take the earphones back, so give it up. Sometimes ya win, and sometimes ya lose. May you'll be a winner next time.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> You mean... I haven't made your ignore list yet??
> 
> I feel a tad envious
> 
> mrcircle, I hate to break it to ya but you've driven this thread into the ground, beyond running its course. No one is interested in discussing this thread any longer. CPUsed is obviously NOT going to take the earphones back, so give it up. Sometimes ya win, and sometimes ya lose. May you'll be a winner next time.


  
sniff
o.k., i guess. 
One final thought...can someone phone the CDC or Health Canada about earbud headphones? I heard somewhere that some chickens in Asia are using ipods...scary stuff, considering the possible pandemic and all. I hear they share qtips too!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! Just don't _make out_ with a chicken, whatever ya do!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow, I really hope this thread gets buried soon. Page 2 of this thread is really a wasteland...

Umm...for future reference mrcircle, posting multiple times in a row (but having nothing new to say) doesn't make a thread better...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, you officially qualify as P.O.D. now ("Postwhore of the Day").

You may not want to give CPUsed $100 more of your money, but you could probably save $100 of your money if you go somewhere else. Go somewhere else.




mrcircle said:


> if bathurst and dupont had treated me fairly, they would have ended up with $100 more of my money because i just wanted to exchange them for a pair of shure e2's (which ARE deep-in-the ear earbuds)!
> Instead, they have left me feeling blue and MAD as heck!


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

why is it that some people are determined to tell me that they don't want to hear any more from this post, by reading and responding to this post?
if you don't want to read or respond then DON"T read or respond to it. Don't expect me to shut up when you make snide comments, either. I have just as much right to voice my opinion on this post as you. If you don't like THEN DON'T RESPOND FARTFACE!





SHUT YOUR CAKE-HOLE!!!!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Well I was actually trying to let you know that your posts are stupid, and you are acting like the biggest newb I've ever seen, and that you need to read other posts on this site to find out that most people don't post like complete morons for like 3 posts in a row, but apparently you missed that part. 

Obviously in a moment of insanity, I thought maybe there was an intelligent person buried somewhere in there, mrcircle, but who didn't quite understand the etiquette on ehMac (or really just internet boards in general). Obviously, I was wrong ("Shut your cake-whole"? Wow, an excellent example of what can only be described as linguistic prowess coupled with amazing intellect).

By the way, if this is how you argued your case on why you should be allowed to return the earbuds, its no wonder they said no. Perhaps you should have mentioned the fact that you intended to purchase the more expensive ones (more $$$ for them) and you might have been able to. Put yourself in their position.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

CN said:


> Well I was actually trying to let you know that your posts are stupid, and you are acting like the biggest newb I've ever seen, and that you need to read other posts on this site to find out that most people don't post like complete morons for like 3 posts in a row, but apparently you missed that part.
> 
> Obviously in a moment of insanity, I thought maybe there was an intelligent person buried somewhere in there, mrcircle, but who didn't quite understand the etiquette on ehMac (or really just internet boards in general). Obviously, I was wrong ("Shut your cake-whole"? Wow, an excellent example of what can only be described as linguistic prowess coupled with amazing intellect).
> 
> By the way, if this is how you argued your case on why you should be allowed to return the earbuds, its no wonder they said no. Perhaps you should have mentioned the fact that you intended to purchase the more expensive ones (more $$$ for them) and you might have been able to. Put yourself in their position.


Hmmm
each one of my posts is "stupid"! You use the word "stupid" and you mock my "linguistic prowess"? How are my statements stupid; based on fact or mere conjecture like yours?
your response to each one of my posts was an insult! So, i can gleen from that, that an inteligent response would also be an insult as well - rather than a fact based argument, F-face! Just like you, F-face! I know for sure that you are an F-face because you throw insults at me and expect me to be quiet? My silence proves my inteligence, but your obnoxious rants prove yours? 
How many times have you responded to this post, Moron? 3; 4; 5 times?
And i did mention that i wanted to upgrade to the Shure E2's ($100), but they said no!
I also stated many times that the pair of earbuds in question was a pair of earwell earbud headphones - just like the many pairs of ipod headphones that the apple store has on display for public use! The crux of my argument for the return - simpleton - is that it is not "unhygienic" to resell a pair of earwell headphones because it is common practice for stores like apple's to freely share theirs with their many potential customers! You didn't grasp that - simpleton - when you stated that "only a simpleton would expect a store to take back a pair of deep-in-the-ear earbuds".
So, F-face, as i said before: if you don't like this post then don't respond!
I bet if we were face to face you wouldn't squeel so much you little pig!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

What kind of douchebag even uses the term "fartface"?
Please slap yourself.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Saying "Shut your cake-hole" and "Don't respond, fartface" does not exactly contribute to a healthy discussion. For the record, I called your posts stupid AFTER I read those comments in particular. Because that is stupid. Really, it is.

On the issue of my response to your posts not being fact based arguments:


> Wow, I really hope this thread gets buried soon. Page 2 of this thread is really a wasteland...
> 
> Umm...for future reference mrcircle, posting multiple times in a row (but having nothing new to say) doesn't make a thread better...


Page 2 is a wasteland, many of the posts consist of you and ice_hackey bickering (the daycare thing was a prime example), that is a fact. And many of your posts consist of jokes and do not really contribute to the discussion of whether or not its earbud sharing is unhygienic, nor do they discuss the retailer issues. Most of them are jokes or insults, thats another fact for you. Read page 2 for proof.



> Well I was actually trying to let you know that your posts are stupid, and you are acting like the biggest newb I've ever seen, and that you need to read other posts on this site to find out that most people don't post like complete morons for like 3 posts in a row, but apparently you missed that part.
> 
> Obviously in a moment of insanity, I thought maybe there was an intelligent person buried somewhere in there, mrcircle, but who didn't quite understand the etiquette on ehMac (or really just internet boards in general). Obviously, I was wrong ("Shut your cake-whole"? Wow, an excellent example of what can only be described as linguistic prowess coupled with amazing intellect).
> 
> By the way, if this is how you argued your case on why you should be allowed to return the earbuds, its no wonder they said no. Perhaps you should have mentioned the fact that you intended to purchase the more expensive ones (more $$$ for them) and you might have been able to. Put yourself in their position.


You just finished telling people to "Shut your cakehole" and called them "fartface". You don't think thats stupid and childish? Most people choose to argue in a more effective way than this (perhaps you didn't know that because you are new here). And I have yet to find the post where you categorically stated that you actually TOLD the store manager you intended to buy the more expensive ones. You told us, but you never told us you told the store.
Not a fact based argument? Not quite.

An intelligent response would be an insult, but calling me F-Face isn't? Okay, thanks, I'm glad to hear that you don't want to insult anyone.

How many times have I responded to this post? Well, there was my first post, discussing the possible health hazards of ear buds, and then my previous two, so I would have to say that adds up to three. I'm not sure how you can get a range of results from a simple sum, but I could be wrong.

"I bet if we were face to face you wouldn't squeel so much you little pig" Why? You would beat me up? Good for you, you rock! I guess you are such an amazing human specimen that you would be able to beat up a 17yr old girl. Congratulations! Also, I'm not sure where I was squealing, but it must have sounded similar to you calling me an F-Face?


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

actually i called you a f*ck face! Fart face was just a watered down way of saying it. First of all, it was you who first resorted to insults. Secondly, I did point out, numerous times, that they wouldn't exchange the earbuds for more expensive earbuds (plus the cost difference). I also stated that they were earwell earbud headphones (a point that you missed). My third and final point is that I don't know who you are; i don't know what you look like, so the point that you raise about being a 17 year old girl is moot because it has absolutely no bearing on the "discussion" that took place; and yes, i do believe that your mood would change if we were face to face because people who resort to insults over post-boards such as this are cowards - simply because boards like this one guarantee you anonimity. If we were face to face, i don't believe you would act this way. I lost my temper, but i think i can say with some authority that i was provoked. 

Ditto for douchebag over there as well! If you have something to say, face to face, then that's fine by me. Otherwise shut the F*ck up!
I would like to add that not ONE of you (who has insulted me) has addressed any of the points that i have raised about not being able to return the earbuds.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

or more like










Any more fun before this thread gets locked?


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> or more like


...what he said!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

mrcircle said:


> ...what he said!


Hey. Don't think I'm taking sides here. Like, that could be YOU on the recieving end of that flamethrower for all you know.

I'm just having fun watching!


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

78 replies so far, and what started this: a story about getting shafted by a store? How many of you that replied, replied to tell me that you were tired of replying?; or at least reading? I tried to put this post to bed alonnnng time ago, then the insults started rolling in. 
Maybe if you want me to stop; maybe if you want me to be NICE, then - just maybe - you should try to set an example and be nice. I might just reciprocate.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey, I got an idea. Everybody unsubscribe. That's what I'm doing


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I hope that somebody from CPUsed is reading this thread an realizes the quality of customer they have lost! You hear this CPUsed! Mrcircle would have spent at least $100 more in your store! I bet you are sorry you don't have him for a customer anymore...



mrcircle said:


> If you don't like THEN DON'T RESPOND FARTFACE!





mrcircle said:


> SHUT YOUR CAKE-HOLE!!!!





mrcircle said:


> So, i can gleen from that, that an inteligent response would also be an insult as well - rather than a fact based argument, F-face! Just like you, F-face!





mrcircle said:


> I bet if we were face to face you wouldn't squeel so much you little pig!





mrcircle said:


> How many times have you responded to this post, Moron





mrcircle said:


> actually i called you a f*ck face!





mrcircle said:


> Ditto for douchebag over there as well! If you have something to say, face to face, then that's fine by me. Otherwise shut the F*ck up!





mrcircle said:


> i suggest that you tantrum somewhere else...like the daycare from which you came


Yup! I better any other retailer would LOVE to have him as a customer.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> Hey, I got an idea. Everybody unsubscribe. That's what I'm doing


I doubt most people even subscribed to begin with.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well YOU just showed up 

oops...!

What did I forget to do today....


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

you're being disingenuous, in the extreme. You have quoted the same message (over and over) without also touching on the insults that have been hurled in my direction. Nor have you even considered all of the other responses to harrassment that i have had to endure in this post, and the care that i have taken to relate a fact-based argument in the face of that harrassment (being called "stupid", "douchebag", "moron" in response to statements that try to illustrate that cpused's policy of refusing in-earwell-earbuds because they are "unhygienic" is incorrect). In summation, you quote me outside of the context of the discussion (as a whole), and outside of the context of individual statements that OTHERS have made (many of which are very inflamatory) because it suits your pathetic, illconceived, malicious agenda of trying to squash the opinion of anyone who does not express opinions that mirror your own. Your acusations are innaccurate, misleading, repugnant, and devoid of any merrit because they do not reflect a cogent analysis of the facts...
Should i, too, scan the discussion board for the many times when I have been insulted? I noticed that you didn't do that. I don't think that most people would behave this way toward my post if they had to express their opinion in person because they (as the cowards that they are) can't hide behind their anonimity!
As i have said MANY times before: if you don't like, then don't read! It's a free country!
I would simply like to express my opinion without having to endure insults.
Is that unreasonable?
I will say one last time: if you don't like, then don't read and respond!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

mrcircle said:


> ...cpused's policy of refusing in-earwell-earbuds because they are "unhygienic" is incorrect...


 (I cut out the rest because it is not pertinent to the point of discussion that I would like to set forward, and because the rest did not contradict this is any way)

Okay, putting all personal insults/issues aside, lets discuss the CPUsed policy: They categorically refuse the return of any earbuds that are inserted into the ear in any way, whether simply in the earwell or fully in the ear canal (that is what I have gathered from your statements; I don't live near this retailer so I don't know first hand). Correct me if I'm wrong on this, but that seems to be the policy (from your experience in the very least).

A policy is a document that details the terms of an agreement between two parties. Thus, a policy cannot be "incorrect": although you may disagree with it (and the facts it is or isn't based on), it is simply a (often legally binding) document that states your argreement with the retailer. If I declare my policy to be that I don't believe the sky is blue, thats my policy. It doesn't matter whether or not its supported by any sort of data, its just my policy (weak example, but I'm just trying to illustrate the point) and I will tell you every time the sky isn't blue.

When it comes down to it, your purchase of the headphones bound you to their policy, meaning that you cannot return them. Its a moot point whether or not you <i>should</i> be able to return them (related to the issue of whether or not they are unhygienic) because the policy automatically precludes you of being able to return them. The science behind their policy doesn't matter; the fact is: that is the policy and you are bound to it, regardless of whether or not you feel it is correct.

FWIW, I think you should be able to return them, but the policy says you can't, so you can't. Unless you can somehow talk them into letting you do it, but they would be going against their own policy.

As for the original question of whether or not using someone else's earbuds is unhygienic, I would have to say yes, but only slightly. Unhygienic because having other people's earwax inserted into your ear (whether the well or canal) is pretty disgusting (lots of bacteria in earwax). There would be a very small risk that that bacteria could cause an ear infection or similar illness, but it would be a rather small risk.


----------



## mrcircle (Oct 21, 2004)

CN said:


> (I cut out the rest because it is not pertinent to the point of discussion that I would like to set forward, and because the rest did not contradict this is any way)
> 
> Okay, putting all personal insults/issues aside, lets discuss the CPUsed policy: They categorically refuse the return of any earbuds that are inserted into the ear in any way, whether simply in the earwell or fully in the ear canal (that is what I have gathered from your statements; I don't live near this retailer so I don't know first hand). Correct me if I'm wrong on this, but that seems to be the policy (from your experience in the very least).
> 
> ...


the policy of cpused is the policy of cpused...i get it, but i never meant to argue what their policy was, or even if they have a mandate to enforce it; only the merit of their claim that reselling earbuds is "unhygienic". At the end of the day, it doesn't matter whether cpused policy is based on science because they won't take my earbuds back even if i can refute their claims with clinically, empirically backed studies which suggest otherwise. My whole point is that their refusal to exchange the earbuds is based on a falacy. Is the exchange of earbuds between listeners "unhygienic"? Maybe, but then the transmitee would probably have to be exposed to a mountain of earwax AND have open wounds in his/her ears in order for any possibility of transmission to occurr. I had the earbuds for ONE day: listened to em' once; don't like em'. I bathe on a regular basis. I clean my ears EVERY day. It's highly unlikely that i could have ever tainted the earbuds given their state of cleanliness. It's like HIV or Heppatitis in saliva: transmission can take place through exposure, but you have to drink LOTS of it AND have open sores in your mouth.  

If they hadn't made up such bulls*it, then I'd leave them alone. I don't like being lied to, and i don't like feeling ripped off! As i said before: "buyer beware"! In my opinion, if you can't trust a store in such a small matter, then you can't trust them at all!
What's the margin on a $30 pair of earbuds anyway? Would it have killed them to have met me halfway (and give me a $15 credit) to save a customer who has spend hundreds in your store? I sent the owner a nice email a week ago, and i have yet to receive a response! That's my beef.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

mrcircle said:


> why is it that some people are determined to tell me that they don't want to hear any more from this post, by reading and responding to this post?
> if you don't want to read or respond then DON"T read or respond to it. Don't expect me to shut up when you make snide comments, either. I have just as much right to voice my opinion on this post as you. If you don't like THEN DON'T RESPOND FARTFACE!
> SHUT YOUR CAKE-HOLE!!!!


Oh please... grow up. I think I was in grade 2 last time I hear that expression. Although I think there was more intelligent conversations in that grade than this thread. At least even my kids know that putting things in their ears puts germs on them.


----------

